# PRN Ambulance Info



## rachelrescue (Oct 23, 2010)

So, I just got hired with PRN Ambulance.  Anybody work there?  What are the typical shifts like?  Any info?  Thanks


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 23, 2010)

rachelrescue said:


> So, I just got hired with PRN Ambulance.  Anybody work there?  What are the typical shifts like?  Any info?  Thanks



In LA?


----------



## looker (Oct 23, 2010)

rachelrescue said:


> So, I just got hired with PRN Ambulance.  Anybody work there?  What are the typical shifts like?  Any info?  Thanks



From my understanding they are IFT primarily company. Sorry do not know much more about them.


----------



## looker (Oct 23, 2010)

TacoMEDIC said:


> In LA?



they are in la and oc it appears
http://www.prnambulance.com/services.html


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 23, 2010)

PRN Does only IFTs. They work 11 hour shifts. Pay is pretty good  compared to other companies in the market. They are pretty busy. They  have a big chunk of the Kaiser contract in LA County so expect a bunch of stacked  Kaiser calls. The Lancaster station does 24s, and if you can get out  there for an OT day, its a big money maker. Much slower there too. I  have a few friends that work there. They seem to be happy with  management, equipment, rigs, etc.Good luck!


----------



## rachelrescue (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes, in East Los Angeles...wow fast responses!  So typically 11 hour shifts how many days a week?  I was afraid it would be 8 hours over 5 days!


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 23, 2010)

PRN as in Pro Re Nata?


----------



## looker (Oct 23, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> PRN as in Pro Re Nata?



No PRN.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 23, 2010)

rachelrescue said:


> Yes, in East Los Angeles...wow fast responses!  So typically 11 hour shifts how many days a week?  I was afraid it would be 8 hours over 5 days!



4-11s/week scheduled. OT is usually available too. Are they still off Atlantic just south of the 60?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> PRN as in Pro Re Nata?



Baring other evidence, I'm going to assume that was what they thought of when choosing a name.


----------



## looker (Oct 23, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Baring other evidence, I'm going to assume that was what they thought of when choosing a name.



While that might be the case, i haven't seen that used in any papers that i ever seen their name on.


----------



## rachelrescue (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes they are off the 60 at Atlantic.  Of course I'd prefer 911 calls, but PRN hired me first so I took it.  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 23, 2010)

rachelrescue said:


> Yes they are off the 60 at Atlantic.  Of course I'd prefer 911 calls, but PRN hired me first so I took it.  Thank you so much for your help!



Can't justify turning down ANY job right now. Glad I could help. Good luck


----------



## looker (Oct 23, 2010)

rachelrescue said:


> Yes they are off the 60 at Atlantic.  Of course I'd prefer 911 calls, but PRN hired me first so I took it.  Thank you so much for your help!



Just wait for a big earthquake that they are predicting , all ems company will be working 911


----------



## 292adam (Nov 2, 2010)

^haha yeah that's gonna be awesome. then it's gonna suck haha


----------



## iftmedic (Nov 3, 2010)

Pretty good company and pay. I have a few buddies that work there and they love it.


----------



## Star of Life (Mar 27, 2012)

I just got hired by them recently, and it seems like a great company so far. And lol there are some good looking women who work in the offices for the company, especially the billing lady.


----------



## EMT045 (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats star of life
What was the interview like??


----------



## Star of Life (Mar 27, 2012)

EMT045 said:


> Congrats star of life
> What was the interview like??



It was a joke, they just wanted to see your certs and that was it. They must be super short on manpower because they bascially were hiring eveyone who applied when I got hired.


----------



## iftmedic (Mar 27, 2012)

Were they hiring Paramedics too??


----------



## Danno (Mar 27, 2012)

Star of Life said:


> It was a joke, they just wanted to see your certs and that was it. They must be super short on manpower because they bascially were hiring eveyone who applied when I got hired.



This is frustrating, been trying to get on with them for the past 2 months. Did you get hired during that job fair they had?


----------



## EMT045 (Mar 27, 2012)

Star of Life said:


> It was a joke, they just wanted to see your certs and that was it. They must be super short on manpower because they bascially were hiring eveyone who applied when I got hired.



So no written test or anything like that??


----------



## 18G (Mar 27, 2012)

Star of Life said:


> I just got hired by them recently, and it seems like a great company so far. And lol there are some good looking women who work in the offices for the company, especially the billing lady.



RachaelRescue is looking pretty cute herself so more eye candy for ya.


----------



## Star of Life (Mar 27, 2012)

iftmedic said:


> Were they hiring Paramedics too??



That I don't recall... I just remember emt's and dispatchers at the job fair they had. They seem to be expanding rapidly though, they're building a new station in north hills which will be ready by july.


----------



## Star of Life (Mar 27, 2012)

Danno said:


> This is frustrating, been trying to get on with them for the past 2 months. Did you get hired during that job fair they had?



Damn that sucks, yea I got hired on the spot at the job fair. There was no written test or anything. They just wanted to see my certs and took copies of them and I was hired. Probably took 5 minutes and I'm not joking or being sarcasting saying 5 minutes.


----------



## SGV EMT (Mar 27, 2012)

whats the starting pay rate they gave you?


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 27, 2012)

Star of Life said:


> Damn that sucks, yea I got hired on the spot at the job fair. There was no written test or anything. They just wanted to see my certs and took copies of them and I was hired. Probably took 5 minutes and I'm not joking or being sarcasting saying 5 minutes.



Wow, lmao.

Well congrats that's good to hear!


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 27, 2012)

18g said:


> rachaelrescue is looking pretty cute herself so more eye candy for ya.



lol. ^_^


----------



## 18G (Mar 27, 2012)

Or rachelrescue I should say.. my bad..


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have an interview tomorrow in the afternoon, looks like there isnt much to study on right? lol I guess they just wanna see your certs? Is this a good company to work for? Do you get OT consistently if you want? Anyone know more details other than what has already been posted?


----------



## Danno (Mar 28, 2012)

Just talked to Jose from HR today. He told me PRN only wants people with 7 days full availability no restrictions. bummer!


----------



## erodriguez1236 (Mar 29, 2012)

I interviewed yesterday, and got hired on the spot, still waiting to hear from Care ambulance, if I get a job offer from Care im not sure what Im going to do? lol


----------



## Danno (Mar 29, 2012)

erodriguez1236 said:


> I interviewed yesterday, and got hired on the spot, still waiting to hear from Care ambulance, if I get a job offer from Care im not sure what Im going to do? lol



PRN is cool, but Care is a much more established 911 company. Should be an easy choice if you ask me.


----------



## Star of Life (Mar 29, 2012)

SGV EMT said:


> whats the starting pay rate they gave you?



$11/hr 44 hrs/week and u can pick up two more shifts a week under the right circumstances.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Mar 29, 2012)

What do the calls range from? Hospital discharges, 5150's. Just ut an app with them hope to hear back. Do they sponser or atleast encourge basics becoming medics?


----------



## Gordoemt (Mar 29, 2012)

Star of Life said:


> I just got hired by them recently, and it seems like a great company so far. And lol there are some good looking women who work in the offices for the company, especially the billing lady.



I wish my company hire some good looking women. I guess they dont want any lawsuits.


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 30, 2012)

Applied there yesterday, along with like 12 other ambulance companies...


----------



## Gordoemt (Mar 30, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> Applied there yesterday, along with like 12 other ambulance companies...



What companies?


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 31, 2012)

Gordoemt said:


> What companies?



Medlife
Life line
Alpha
Mc Cormick
Priority one
Shoreline
Schaefer
Gerber
PRN
Pacific
Royal
Emergency Ambulance
Symons
AMR 
(even tho I applied with them back in January I applied for a different city.)

-_- I counted wrong apparently.

Edit: Also Impulse Ambulance


----------



## Gordoemt (Apr 1, 2012)

JVEL91 said:


> Medlife
> Life line
> Alpha
> Mc Cormick
> ...



Shouldve applied with procare too


----------



## Star of Life (Oct 5, 2012)

Prn was chill. I just left due to not wanting to drive so far to get to work. I had no complaints about them. Get hired part time if you can, it makes scheduling way more flexible. They dont do any 911 btw. Mostly kaiser, cedars, northridge, pih, centinela, lancaster.


----------



## Notsilent man (Oct 21, 2014)

don't apply at Pro Care. They were raided today by FBI


----------



## Ivy33 (Mar 20, 2016)

Going to a interview with PRN.  Anyone recently hired What do they ask, what thay test on. What should I wear for the interview


----------



## Woodtownemt (Mar 20, 2016)

Ivy33 said:


> Going to a interview with PRN.  Anyone recently hired What do they ask, what thay test on. What should I wear for the interview


Howdy. I was there for 4 years and just recently resigned. So the hiring process much like the rest of the company for that matter is changing. PRN is no longer privately owned. It was bought out by a hedge fund that also operates Pro-Transport in the Bay area. From my the completely redid the entire hiring process and training. Come dressed to impress but know that they have been hiring like crazy. With in the past 1-2 years the new owners have pumped in big money and last i saw was getting to switch out there old vanbulance to sprinters with LifePak12's. Just be prepared for your typical NREMT questions and basic customer service ones too.

For anyone else interested in going PRN here is the run down. Before the buy out it was a decent company good calls thanks to their contract w/ KP. Fellow employees were awesome too. Sure you had your alpha males and burn outs but the shear number of awesome people outnumbered them. In the past year however things have completely changed. Dispatching is almost completely digital meaning that your set up is no more pagers your get the latest samsung galaxy with dispatching app that is also linked up tot the tablets you use. There program for the epcr's are a mess. No report can be closed out until minimum of 500 words and all boxes are filled out most of which are non-EMS related. Pagers and actual radio usage are a thing of the pass. The smart phone is the portable dispatch center and actual interaction stays at a minimum. The dispatching program estimates how long a call will take and will automatically dispatch another call before the first one finishes. This means crews get ran. Most of the original crews have moved on and turn over is at its highest. They say they promote but for the most part management is brought on from other companies. Everything is micromanaged and can be stressful if a serious matter should arise. Morale was very low and every month new policies make it easier for them to can you. I have no grudge or axe to grind but the environment the new owners brought was ripe with discontent. Before you where able to talk to people face to face and help build that trust and resolve matters in traditional way. Now most  people you have to contact are up in Northern Ca. 

Calls very the majority of which are from Kaiser. They are back up for Compton and Downey but who isn't lol. For the most part they bounce those calls because it doesn't generate money. Wait and returns are common and every now and then dialysis calls go out too. Rigs are getting switched out to spinters which depends on youre pref. Pay is hit or miss depends how good you present yourself. If you work a shift after 1900 you get 12-18 dollar bonus as a shift differential. Raises are a joke. Highest raise i heard of in 4 years was 33 cents. They are expanding and are opening up 2 new stations and finally officially may the announcement that they will be running bls and als in OC. With bowers being consumed by AMR. PRN is one of the smaller companies running in la county compared to AMR and FALCK. Good place to get experience but due to the changes taking place staying they longer might be tough. The only reason i resigned was they changed their part time policy. Before as long as work any 2 shifts in a month you kept your job. starting this year you had to work minimum 2 shifts a week which i can't do at this time. You could apply to Bowers most applicants are getting placed their till all the slots are full. They also just unionized which is plus depending on where you stand. That is actually where im going to be applying once i take my recert. Hope this helps.


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 21, 2016)

I would do Bowers over PRN any day! Why deal with a company everyones jumping ship from and especially when they have a character working high up for them that doesn't have the best track record?


----------



## ordunez43 (Jul 31, 2016)

Woodtownemt said:


> Howdy. I was there for 4 years and just recently resigned. So the hiring process much like the rest of the company for that matter is changing. PRN is no longer privately owned. It was bought out by a hedge fund that also operates Pro-Transport in the Bay area. From my the completely redid the entire hiring process and training. Come dressed to impress but know that they have been hiring like crazy. With in the past 1-2 years the new owners have pumped in big money and last i saw was getting to switch out there old vanbulance to sprinters with LifePak12's. Just be prepared for your typical NREMT questions and basic customer service ones too.
> 
> For anyone else interested in going PRN here is the run down. Before the buy out it was a decent company good calls thanks to their contract w/ KP. Fellow employees were awesome too. Sure you had your alpha males and burn outs but the shear number of awesome people outnumbered them. In the past year however things have completely changed. Dispatching is almost completely digital meaning that your set up is no more pagers your get the latest samsung galaxy with dispatching app that is also linked up tot the tablets you use. There program for the epcr's are a mess. No report can be closed out until minimum of 500 words and all boxes are filled out most of which are non-EMS related. Pagers and actual radio usage are a thing of the pass. The smart phone is the portable dispatch center and actual interaction stays at a minimum. The dispatching program estimates how long a call will take and will automatically dispatch another call before the first one finishes. This means crews get ran. Most of the original crews have moved on and turn over is at its highest. They say they promote but for the most part management is brought on from other companies. Everything is micromanaged and can be stressful if a serious matter should arise. Morale was very low and every month new policies make it easier for them to can you. I have no grudge or axe to grind but the environment the new owners brought was ripe with discontent. Before you where able to talk to people face to face and help build that trust and resolve matters in traditional way. Now most  people you have to contact are up in Northern Ca.
> 
> Calls very the majority of which are from Kaiser. They are back up for Compton and Downey but who isn't lol. For the most part they bounce those calls because it doesn't generate money. Wait and returns are common and every now and then dialysis calls go out too. Rigs are getting switched out to spinters which depends on youre pref. Pay is hit or miss depends how good you present yourself. If you work a shift after 1900 you get 12-18 dollar bonus as a shift differential. Raises are a joke. Highest raise i heard of in 4 years was 33 cents. They are expanding and are opening up 2 new stations and finally officially may the announcement that they will be running bls and als in OC. With bowers being consumed by AMR. PRN is one of the smaller companies running in la county compared to AMR and FALCK. Good place to get experience but due to the changes taking place staying they longer might be tough. The only reason i resigned was they changed their part time policy. Before as long as work any 2 shifts in a month you kept your job. starting this year you had to work minimum 2 shifts a week which i can't do at this time. You could apply to Bowers most applicants are getting placed their till all the slots are full. They also just unionized which is plus depending on where you stand. That is actually where im going to be applying once i take my recert. Hope this helps.


Right now they are having a up to $5,000 sign-on bonus. What does that mean? What do you need to get the full bonus or what is the criteria? Thank you!


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 31, 2016)

Have you tried calling and asking them. They are the best source for an answer to that question.


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 31, 2016)

ordunez43 said:


> Right now they are having a up to $5,000 sign-on bonus. What does that mean? What do you need to get the full bonus or what is the criteria? Thank you!


They give you a sign on bonus after 1 year and you have to meet other qualifications like be on time, not call out sick, stick with employment past 1 year full time.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordoemt (Aug 3, 2016)

Stay away.... Far far away...


----------



## toyskater86 (Aug 3, 2016)

Gordoemt said:


> Stay away.... Far far away...


i have always considered PRN as a good company in LA County....i have personally never worked there, but just from hearing other past employees experiences it seemed like a good place.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 5, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> i have always considered PRN as a good company in LA County....i have personally never worked there, but just from hearing other past employees experiences it seemed like a good place.


It's a pretty good place to work. A lot has changed over the last half year, but it's not bad. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Aug 12, 2016)

I worked at PRN for 3 days. Never looked back.

I have friends who work there and say it's not terrible. Meanwhile I'm in Kern County having a blast.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 12, 2016)

NPO said:


> I worked at PRN for 3 days. Never looked back.
> 
> I have friends who work there and say it's not terrible. Meanwhile I'm in Kern County having a blast.



I wish. I'd have to commute back and forth, and I hear they don't like commuters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Aug 12, 2016)

trell959 said:


> I wish. I'd have to commute back and forth, and I hear they don't like commuters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who the hell cares? Of course they don't like them, but they can't do anything about it. My partner lives in OC


----------



## Woodtownemt (Aug 18, 2016)

NPO said:


> Who the hell cares? Of course they don't like them, but they can't do anything about it. My partner lives in OC


If your partner lives in the OC what kind of schedule are you guys working?


----------



## NPO (Aug 18, 2016)

Woodtownemt said:


> If your partner lives in the OC what kind of schedule are you guys working?


12s, he stays here when he's working and goes home on his days off. 

Not the life for me, but he likes it.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 18, 2016)

NPO said:


> 12s, he stays here when he's working and goes home on his days off.
> 
> Not the life for me, but he likes it.


That's what I was thinking of doing when I applied to Hall way back when I was still working at PRN Ambulance


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 18, 2016)

Hall is by far superior to everything in LA county.  There are plenty who commute in.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Aug 18, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Hall is by far superior to everything in LA county.  There are plenty who commute in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


When is your start date? Lol


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 18, 2016)

NPO said:


> When is your start date? Lol


Not soon enough.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordoemt (Aug 24, 2016)

Hall is the best all round company but the hiring process is a pain. runner up is amr. Amr has versatility that you can transfer anywhere in the us after passing probation.

stay away from prn. they treat employees like crap. you get ran into the ground and your just money bags. they tried to deny people for stopping enroute to calls for water and bathroom breaks. They got sued on another class action lawsuit similar to the old one. Avo never learned his lesson and im sure they will be sued again.

they are super cheap but take only the highest paying calls. for example when a kaiser call comes in, if it is in la county they give a long eta vs la city a short eta since it pays more. administrators at kaiser and cedars have said they hate prn for this. when one ambulance makes 3-5 grand in one day and they wont take care of employees or get new unused equipment that is a problem. im so glad i got out of that place. you got micro managed and now that they use cell phones, they track you inside of hospitals and when you are out of the rig. smh. its an ift company not 911. avo and his clan burn bridges. I highly recommend people go else where only work at prn if you will be homeless if you dont. you will thank me late.r


----------



## OhItzJimmy (Sep 5, 2016)

I worked for them before they had their OC certification, they were a good company but after a few months they kept changing my schedule around then they officially took me off the schedule saying that my schedule was no longer available and a couple of my partners got hired as fulltime employees then a few months later they were told they weren't hired as full time employees even though the new hire paperwork says otherwise...


----------



## OhItzJimmy (Sep 5, 2016)

Ivy33 said:


> Going to a interview with PRN.  Anyone recently hired What do they ask, what thay test on. What should I wear for the interview


I wore a suit & tie. They asked how do you do a rapid trauma assessment just verbalize everything. What to do if PT is bleeding and what to do if it won't stop. What does SAMPLE mean.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 5, 2016)

Gordoemt said:


> Hall is the best all round company but the hiring process is a pain. runner up is amr. Amr has versatility that you can transfer anywhere in the us after passing probation.
> 
> stay away from prn. they treat employees like crap. you get ran into the ground and your just money bags. they tried to deny people for stopping enroute to calls for water and bathroom breaks. They got sued on another class action lawsuit similar to the old one. Avo never learned his lesson and im sure they will be sued again.
> 
> they are super cheap but take only the highest paying calls. for example when a kaiser call comes in, if it is in la county they give a long eta vs la city a short eta since it pays more. administrators at kaiser and cedars have said they hate prn for this. when one ambulance makes 3-5 grand in one day and they wont take care of employees or get new unused equipment that is a problem. im so glad i got out of that place. you got micro managed and now that they use cell phones, they track you inside of hospitals and when you are out of the rig. smh. its an ift company not 911. avo and his clan burn bridges. I highly recommend people go else where only work at prn if you will be homeless if you dont. you will thank me late.r


Hall is NOT that hard to get hired on with, both for techs and paramedics. Just go in, be honest, genuine, and don't BS the bosses. They can sniff this out really quickly.

I do have to chuckle from time to time when I see a post or poster who says it's that hard to get hired, because it really isn't. The trick to getting hired on honestly, is?...there is no trick. Just be honest, straightforward, and direct about your intentions. If it was meant to be, then it was meant to be, if not try again another time.

Either way, good luck to anyone trying to get hired on up here, we're almost always recruiting. I do know most of the higher ups fairly well so I say this with complete, and utter honesty.


----------



## trell959 (Sep 26, 2016)

trell959 said:


> It's a pretty good place to work. A lot has changed over the last half year, but it's not bad.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


I take back what I said. Avoid PRN. Incompetent dispatch, and they will try to make non DOTers run LA city calls. Supervisors will hassle you for requesting a bariatric gurney. No OT (rarely approved). Useless maintenance department. Only 8, 10, or 11 hour shifts. To get an 11 you have to work select ALS or CCT shifts. I'm part time scheduled at 20 hours a week and they still don't approve any of my shift pickup requests. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Sep 26, 2016)

trell959 said:


> I take back what I said. Avoid PRN. Incompetent dispatch, and they will try to make non DOTers run LA city calls. Supervisors will hassle you for requesting a bariatric gurney. No OT (rarely approved). Useless maintenance department. Only 8, 10, or 11 hour shifts. To get an 11 you have to work select ALS or CCT shifts. I'm part time scheduled at 20 hours a week and they still don't approve any of my shift pickup requests.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I've been saying this all along.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 27, 2016)

trell959 said:


> I take back what I said. Avoid PRN. Incompetent dispatch, and they will try to make non DOTers run LA city calls. Supervisors will hassle you for requesting a bariatric gurney. No OT (rarely approved). Useless maintenance department. Only 8, 10, or 11 hour shifts. To get an 11 you have to work select ALS or CCT shifts. I'm part time scheduled at 20 hours a week and they still don't approve any of my shift pickup requests.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Have you called the DOT to inform them of this???? Nothing will ever change if people just sit by and watch the same illegal practices continue.  But again thats LA city and they have the famous Scarborough on the team.  Here is what I see happening in the next year.
1) AMR takes over Providence, Liberty loses and folds.
2)PRN loses Kaiser to your smaller providers using multiple providers not just one set.
3)Schaefer loses or pulls out of EOA's and either goes full IFT or files bankruptcy the replacement either CARE or AMR 
4)AMR goes on a mass hiring spree like they did before and only those who haven't been evaporating their skills over time doing only dialysis will be hired leaving a mass need but making the little mom and pops key players in the ift game until somebody pees in the pool again and the feds are called out.
5)worse case, your big companys win all due to the poor income/profitability of medi/medi. Which leaves small companies struggling while the larger have more staff can handle or lay off half and survive.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 28, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> while the larger have more staff can handle or lay off half and survive



The latter is more likely, that's what AMR's been doing for years.


----------



## EMT9396 (Apr 5, 2017)

I had an interview with them today. it was a group interview with 4 other people. in total it took an hour. everyone there was super nice. there was a written test, gurney lift test, and an oral interview. the interview they just want to know why youre into Ems and how you overcame a tough time in life. I'm hoping to hear back from them tomorrow. they also will do an interview before you have all of your certificates as long as you have registry.


----------

